

I Had a Stroke at 33 - juneyham
http://www.buzzfeed.com/xtinehlee/i-had-a-stroke-at-33#3niv52x

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=stroke+33#!/story/forever/0/stroke...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=stroke+33#!/story/forever/0/stroke%2033)

------
juneyham
Compelling read on the author's journey toward a new life and a new reality.
Her first-hand depictions of short-term memory loss, aphasia and other
consequences were especially illuminating.

